# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Отсутствие грузоотправителя и грузополучателя в счет-фактурах на услуги в БП 2.0

## БУХ

Подскажите, помогите, пожалуйста, люди добрые! 
Есть решение для простого бухгалтера-пользователя БП 2.0? Выставляю счета-фактуры на услуги, т.е нет груза. Тогда в счете-фактура, выписанном на основании реализации, в графах (грузоотправитель и грузополучатель) печатаются прочерки. Но одна организация просит печатать Реквизиты «Грузоотправитель и его адрес» и «Грузополучатель и его адрес».  Вносить изменения в конфигурацию не вариант, т.к. не смогу обновляться (обновления беру здесь и все сама-сама).
Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## kai486

1 вариант: Сделать внешнюю печатную форму с грузополучателями-отправителями.
2 вариант: каждый раз печатать ручками в бланке грузополучателя-отправителя и печатать.

----------


## БУХ

Ув. kai486, спасибо за совет. по 2-му варианту мне уже не хочется печатать, поэтому и обратилась к мудрейшим. 
А вот 1-й вариант интересует очень. Но сомневаюсь, что сама смогу все правильно сделать, ведь нужны особенные знания программиста. 
Вот нашла: нужно комментировать код в модуле печати счет-фактуры:
       Если Не ЕстьТовары Тогда
             //ДанныеДляПечати.Грузоотпр  витель = "";
             //ДанныеДляПечати.Грузополу  атель = "";        
             //ДанныеДляПечати.АдресДост  вки = "";          
       КонецЕсли;
А как это сделать ума не приложу!!!!!!!!!!!
Может подскажите с чего начинать (подробную инструкцию)?
ИЛИ у кого есть Доработанная печатная форма счета-фактура выданный 2012 № 1137 для документа "Реализация товаров и услуг" конфигурация бух 2.0.32.4 с выбором грузоотправителя/грузополучателя?

----------


## kai486

Вам нужно привлечь программиста 1С, для написания внешней печатной формы.

----------


## Roadman

> Ув. kai486, спасибо за совет. по 2-му варианту мне уже не хочется печатать, поэтому и обратилась к мудрейшим. 
> А вот 1-й вариант интересует очень. Но сомневаюсь, что сама смогу все правильно сделать, ведь нужны особенные знания программиста. 
> Вот нашла: нужно комментировать код в модуле печати счет-фактуры:
>        Если Не ЕстьТовары Тогда
>              //ДанныеДляПечати.Грузоотпр  витель = "";
>              //ДанныеДляПечати.Грузополу  атель = "";        
>              //ДанныеДляПечати.АдресДост  вки = "";          
>        КонецЕсли;
> А как это сделать ума не приложу!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Если все еще актуально, могу помочь :-)

----------


## kai486

http://infostart.ru/public/66588/ 
здесь то что Вам нужно - подробно

----------


## DMLangepas

надо проверить кладр и адреса у контрагентов, для печати.
могу помочь. или посмотреть хотябы. kudr.1989@mail.ru

----------


## Roadman

Откройте конфигуратор. В нем Выберите пункт меню <Конфигурация>-<Открыть конфигурацию>. Слева появится окно конфигурации, в котором нужно раскрыть ветку "Документы", нажав на плюсик. Далее найти документ "СчетФактураВыданный". На нем щелкните правой кнопкой мыши и выберите пункт <Открыть модуль объекта>. Находясь в модуле объекта в поле ввода в поиске введите "Если Не ЕстьТовары" и нажмите "поиск вперед".
Если Вы нашли этот текст в модуле



> Если Не ЕстьТовары Тогда
> //ДанныеДляПечати.Грузоотпр? ?витель = "";
> //ДанныеДляПечати.Грузополу? ?атель = ""; 
> //ДанныеДляПечати.АдресДост? ?вки = ""; 
> КонецЕсли;


то просто поставьте курсор в начало строки и поставьте два символа "/" в начале каждой строки, после чего сохраните конфигурацию...
И все у вас получится.
Только я бы заодно закоментировал и строчки "Если...." и "КонецЕсли;"

И не слушайте тех советчиков, которые советуют писать внешние печатные формы. Обратитесь к программистам, за несколько взмахов мышки сдерут как за написание целого отчета (сам программист) :-)

---------- Post added at 09:48 ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 ----------

Кстати, эти строки можно и не коментировать (т.е. можно и не ставить символу "/" в начале строк), можно просто удалить строки, начиная с "Если..." и заканчивая "КонецЕсли;" включительно. И таких кусочков может быть несколько, поэтому после коментирования или удаления повторите поиск и сделайте тоже самое с другими вхождениями...

----------


## kai486

Только потом при обновлении не забудьте все это дело повторить :)

----------


## Roadman

> Только потом при обновлении не забудьте все это дело повторить :)


Естественно....
а кому щас легко? :-)

----------

